# 이분 솔찬히 신경쓰여



## wide12

My guess for this is " gradually paying attention to this person", but I dont really understand 솔찬히 (솔찬하다?), and I am confused as to how 신경쓰다 is conjugated there,shouldn't it be 신경써(요)? Is this, maybe, a slang ending?


----------



## Etradissiv

신경쓰이다 is a passive form of 신경쓰다 and it means "be bothered by, be annoyed by, or be nervous about." 
So, 신경쓰여 is a correct conjugation.

솔찬히 is a dialect used in Jeolla Province in Korea, which means "a lot, enough, etc."

So, 이분 솔찬히 신경쓰여 means "I'm so bothered by this person," or "This person annoys me a lot."


----------



## wide12

Thanks! The dictionary really gave me back the result of "pay attention to ...에 열중하다, 주의하다, 조심하다, 신경쓰다"  lol.


----------



## 한국어

저는 서울에서 나고 자란 사람인데, "솔찬히"라는 말은 들어본 적이 없습니다. 무슨 뜻인지 전혀 상상히 안가요.

I was born and raised in Seoul, and I have never heard of the word "솔찬히". I wouldn't have even guessed what it might have meant.


----------



## terredepomme

> The dictionary really gave me back the result of "pay attention to ...에 열중하다, 주의하다, 조심하다, 신경쓰다"


Su diccionario es correcto, y aunque 신경쓰다 pueda significar "ser preocupado o énervado," su sentencia puede también significar "me intriga, esta persona..."


----------



## wide12

고맙다 terredepomme님 ㅋㅋ


----------



## terredepomme

> 고맙다 terredepomme님 ㅋㅋ


De nada  Pero la forma 존댓말 de 고맙다 es 고맙습니다 o 고마워요. En general, se utiliza el 존댓말 en internet, a diferencia de español.


----------



## wide12

terredepomme said:


> De nada  Pero la forma 존댓말 de 고맙다 es 고맙습니다 o 고마워요. En general, se utiliza el 존댓말 en internet, a diferencia de español.



Oh, pero, 고맙다, aunque pueda sonar raro,  tambien es una forma respetuosa ,¿no?


----------



## terredepomme

> Oh, pero, 고맙다, aunque pueda sonar raro, tambien es una forma respetuosa ,¿no?


En verdad no. Para amigos o los menores solamente.


----------



## hangroo

haha, it might be a bit confusing word for for foreigners 
because 솔찬히 is a dialect of JeonRa-do ( is one of a region bigger than a city)

it's like : not easy (to understand) -> "very"

but now it's not that common for younger generation


----------



## nine1/2weeks

I googled the word, '솔찬히' is a dialect of jeolla-do and means 'considerably'.


----------

